# Creating a PC-DOS bootable USB stick



## balanga (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm trying to create a bootable USB stick which has PC-DOS 2000 installed on it, and can't find an option for creating it. So I came up with the idea of using `gpart` to format the USB stick as FAT16 and then install the MBR... Once that is done I should be able to copy the 
PC-DOS files and be able to boot.. Yes?
If so, I guess I just need to `dd if=pcdos.mbr of=/dev/da0`... but where can I find pcdos.mbr? - not msdos.mbr
Maybe I could extract 512 bytes from sys.com or fdisk.com using `dd` if only I knew where to look...

I found an interesting site describing MBR - but it didn't really help..
http://thestarman.pcministry.com/asm/mbr/#MBR


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2017)

Booting a DOS disk also requires COMMAND.COM and CONFIG.SYS, not just the MBR.

You might want to have a look here: http://bootdisk.com/


----------

